# My website states



## cohen

Hey guys,

I got an e-mail today with my website stats.....

1. U.S.A. - 15 visitors.
2. India - 9 visitors.
3. China - 9 visitors.
4. Australia - 8 visitors.
5. United Kingdom - 8 visitors.
6. Russian Federation - 3 visitors.
7. Canada - 2 visitors.
8. Germany - 2 visitors.
9. Saudi Arabia - 1 visitors.
10. Philippines - 1 visitors. 

Stuff is in sig.


----------



## Kesava

and? haha


----------



## GameMaster

I was once on your website, how come there is no Croatia-1 visitors?


----------



## quagmondo23

he's embarrassed about having gamemaster on his site. Obviously


----------



## cohen

Well keep having a look because recently i have put my school work on there - the website i have been doing in Multimedia... (still have to do some more).

But i never knew i got an e-mail with stats on it....


----------



## GameMaster

quagmondo23 said:


> he's embarrassed about having gamemaster on his site. Obviously



You serious? Where's laughing emoticon!?!?


----------



## quagmondo23




----------



## cohen

Got another one 

**********************************************************************
DOMAIN NAME: COHENS-SITE.TK
**********************************************************************
Total number of visitors in this period: 64

Top 10 countries from where your website has been
visited in this period:
1. U.S.A. - 31 visitors.
2. Australia - 10 visitors.
3. United Kingdom - 6 visitors.
4. Philippines - 2 visitors.
5. Russian Federation - 2 visitors.
6. China - 2 visitors.
7. France - 1 visitors.
8. Seychelles - 1 visitors.
9. India - 1 visitors.
10. Canada - 1 visitors.


----------



## Mulpeulb

I guess the Indian viewer was kuzba


----------



## cohen

Mulpeulb said:


> I guess the Indian viewer was kuzba



Yeah probably.


----------



## Kesava

Mulpeulb said:


> I guess the Indian viewer was kuzba



someone please ban blueplum


----------



## Mulpeulb

Kuzba said:


> someone please ban blueplum



Sigh did the fact that my user name spell blueplum backwards give it away? Mulpeulb = BuePlum . Sorry but i dont get why everytime they find out it's me i get slapped with a perma ban. Not even given a chance. But k here comes the perma ban :'(


----------



## Kesava

its because you knowingly break the rules and continue to do so. its not like they should give you a chance just because you make a new account


----------



## Punk

cohen said:


> Got another one
> 
> 
> 7. France - 1 visitors.



That's me


----------



## Mulpeulb

Kuzba said:


> its because you knowingly break the rules and continue to do so. its not like they should give you a chance just because you make a new account



stop it your making me look bad....


----------



## Kesava

like that would matter


----------



## cohen

Punk said:


> That's me



well at least people can see that i know where my website gets viewed the most.


----------



## xsreality

Have you tried http://www.statcounter.com ? its free..


----------



## cohen

xsreality said:


> Have you tried http://www.statcounter.com ? its free..



I like the freewebs one (which is my host) they tell you how many views you have had for the week

and the dot.tk one is good cause you can see the countries.


----------



## xsreality

cohen said:


> I like the freewebs one (which is my host) they tell you how many views you have had for the week
> 
> and the dot.tk one is good cause you can see the countries.



i assure u try it out... u will love it.. it has much more detailed stats than just weeks/months and countries... it can show city as well!


----------



## cohen

xsreality said:


> i assure u try it out... u will love it.. it has much more detailed stats than just weeks/months and countries... it can show city as well!



AWESOME - well i'll try it out tonight.


----------



## cohen

Update!!!! Total number of visitors in this period: 51

Top 10 countries from where your website has been
visited in this period:
1. U.S.A. - 30 visitors.
2. Australia - 4 visitors.
3. United Kingdom - 2 visitors.
4. New Zealand - 2 visitors.
5. Romania - 2 visitors.
6. Belgium - 1 visitors.
7. Philippines - 1 visitors.
8. Croatia - 1 visitors.
9. India - 1 visitors.
10. Poland - 1 visitors

Pls view my school website.... i want to know your thoughts


----------



## Tuffie

Go australia!


----------



## cohen

Tuffie said:


> Go australia!



Aussie Aussie Aussie , Oi Oi Oi


----------



## GameMaster

At last...Croatia- 1 visiter  that's me


----------



## Tuffie

cohen said:


> Aussie Aussie Aussie , Oi Oi Oi



Offtopic: Maroons or blues?


----------



## cohen

Here are a few new ones

**********************************************************************
DOMAIN NAME: COHENS-SITE.TK (14/06/08)
**********************************************************************
Total number of visitors in this period: 61

Top 9 countries from where your website has been
visited in this period:
1. U.S.A. - 29 visitors.
2. United Arab Emirates - 8 visitors.
3. United Kingdom - 7 visitors.
4. Australia - 5 visitors.
5. Russian Federation - 4 visitors.
6. Canada - 4 visitors.
7. Ireland - 2 visitors.
8. India - 1 visitors.
9. Japan - 1 visitors. 

**********************************************************************
DOMAIN NAME: COHENS-SITE.TK (21/06/08)
**********************************************************************
Total number of visitors in this period: 32

Top 9 countries from where your website has been
visited in this period:
1. U.S.A. - 17 visitors.
2. Australia - 5 visitors.
3. United Kingdom - 3 visitors.
4. Canada - 2 visitors.
5. Turkey - 1 visitors.
6. Philippines - 1 visitors.
7. Czech Republic - 1 visitors.
8. Switzerland - 1 visitors.
9. Spain - 1 visitors. 



Tuffie said:


> Offtopic: Maroons or blues?



I'm confused


----------



## Justin

i wonder who that filipino visitor is.


----------



## Respital

cohen said:


> 10. Poland - 1 visitors



I wonder who that was.


----------



## cohen

New states:

**********************************************************************
DOMAIN NAME: COHENS-SITE.TK
**********************************************************************
Total number of visitors in this period: 32

Top 6 countries from where your website has been
visited in this period:
1. U.S.A. - 20 visitors.
2. United Kingdom - 6 visitors.
3. Australia - 3 visitors.
4. Philippines - 1 visitors.
5. Germany - 1 visitors.
6. Canada - 1 visitors.


----------



## MyCattMaxx

Those city traces are unreliable. Right now it says that I am in New Jersey and I'm not even in that state.


----------



## cohen

Big amount, this time around:

**********************************************************************
DOMAIN NAME: COHENS-SITE.TK
**********************************************************************
Total number of visitors in this period: 48

Top 10 countries from where your website has been
visited in this period:
1. U.S.A. - 28 visitors.
2. United Kingdom - 9 visitors.
3. Australia - 4 visitors.
4. France - 1 visitors.
5. Romania - 1 visitors.
6. Macedonia - 1 visitors.
7. Egypt - 1 visitors.
8. Sweden - 1 visitors.
9. Unknown - 1 visitors.
10. South Korea - 1 visitors.


----------



## Michael

cohen said:


> Big amount, this time around:
> 
> **********************************************************************
> DOMAIN NAME: COHENS-SITE.TK
> **********************************************************************
> Total number of visitors in this period: 48
> 
> Top 10 countries from where your website has been
> visited in this period:
> 1. U.S.A. - 28 visitors.
> 2. United Kingdom - 9 visitors.
> 3. Australia - 4 visitors.
> 4. France - 1 visitors.
> 5. Romania - 1 visitors.
> 6. Macedonia - 1 visitors.
> 7. Egypt - 1 visitors.
> 8. Sweden - 1 visitors.
> 9. Unknown - 1 visitors.
> 10. South Korea - 1 visitors.




You're gettin' there! 

It takes a lot of patience to maintain the webmaster position when you first start up a website. Heck, it took almost a year for my site to get some heavy traffic, and I advertised high and low.

Here are my stats for June-'08;

http://img112.imageshack.us/img112/4178/stats1ir2.jpg

Keep up the good work! 

-mak


----------



## cohen

makmillion said:


> You're gettin' there!
> 
> It takes a lot of patience to maintain the webmaster position when you first start up a website. Heck, it took almost a year for my site to get some heavy traffic, and I advertised high and low.
> 
> Here are my stats for June-'08;
> 
> http://img112.imageshack.us/img112/4178/stats1ir2.jpg
> 
> Keep up the good work!
> 
> -mak



WOW, some nice stats!

Well my website should be good, i hope....


----------



## cohen

UPDATED!!!!!!!!

**********************************************************************
DOMAIN NAME: COHENS-SITE.TK
**********************************************************************
Total number of visitors in this period: 58

Top 10 countries from where your website has been
visited in this period:
1. U.S.A. - 22 visitors.
2. Australia - 9 visitors.
3. United Kingdom - 7 visitors.
4. Canada - 4 visitors.
5. Romania - 3 visitors.
6. Russian Federation - 3 visitors.
7. India - 2 visitors.
8. Trinidad and Tobago - 2 visitors.
9. Indonesia - 2 visitors.
10. New Zealand - 1 visitors.

thanks to all that are visiting my site, i'm updating it a lot now. THANKS!


----------



## cohen

Updated 

**********************************************************************
DOMAIN NAME: COHENS-SITE.TK
**********************************************************************
Total number of visitors in this period: 88

Top 10 countries from where your website has been
visited in this period:
1. U.S.A. - 43 visitors.
2. Australia - 15 visitors.
3. Ireland - 7 visitors.
4. United Kingdom - 4 visitors.
5. Canada - 4 visitors.
6. Japan - 2 visitors.
7. China - 2 visitors.
8. Netherlands - 2 visitors.
9. Philippines - 1 visitors.
10. India - 1 visitors.


----------



## cohen

This month isn't as good, what do i need to add????

**********************************************************************
DOMAIN NAME: COHENS-SITE.TK
**********************************************************************
Total number of visitors in this period: 42

Top 10 countries from where your website has been
visited in this period:
1. U.S.A. - 29 visitors.
2. Australia - 3 visitors.
3. Sweden - 2 visitors.
4. United Kingdom - 2 visitors.
5. Saudi Arabia - 1 visitors.
6. India - 1 visitors.
7. Canada - 1 visitors.
8. Egypt - 1 visitors.
9. Pakistan - 1 visitors.
10. Taiwan - 1 visitors.


----------



## cohen

UPDATED!!!!!!!!!!!

**********************************************************************
DOMAIN NAME: COHENS-SITE.TK
**********************************************************************
Total number of visitors in this period: 53

Top 10 countries from where your website has been
visited in this period:
1. U.S.A. - 25 visitors.
2. United Kingdom - 6 visitors.
3. Australia - 5 visitors.
4. India - 2 visitors.
5. Canada - 2 visitors.
6. Egypt - 2 visitors.
7. South Korea - 2 visitors.
8. Saudi Arabia - 1 visitors.
9. Bulgaria - 1 visitors.
10. Turkey - 1 visitors. 

Why isn't anyone replying to the thread?????

And what needs to be added????


----------



## Trackerway

That's pretty cool, cohen.  It must be exciting to see that people all over the world are visiting your site.


----------



## cohen

Trackerway said:


> That's pretty cool, cohen.  It must be exciting to see that people all over the world are visiting your site.



Yeah, i have heard from a lot of people saying it is helpful, and it easy to find things and that, i just need to find stuff i can add to it.....


----------



## Motoxrdude

Notice how no one cares. LOL.


----------



## cohen

New Stats

**********************************************************************
DOMAIN NAME: COHENS-SITE.TK
**********************************************************************
Total number of visitors in this period: 56

Top 10 countries from where your website has been
visited in this period:
1. U.S.A. - 29 visitors.
2. Australia - 4 visitors.
3. Canada - 4 visitors.
4. Japan - 3 visitors.
5. Sweden - 3 visitors.
6. United Kingdom - 3 visitors.
7. Saudi Arabia - 1 visitors.
8. Belgium - 1 visitors.
9. Romania - 1 visitors.
10. Russian Federation - 1 visitors.

What do i need to add to my website???


----------

